# Best skin lightener/whitener for discoloration and scars?



## Pinkstiletto66 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hello all. I am looking for the best bleaching creams/lotions/serums etc. This is my second time typing this since it auto deleted so I will not be as detailed. I need something for my neck since it is darker than my face, I would like something that works relatively well, although I know that products working on one person might not work on another, but I digress.I would prefer something with no hydroquine (spell check that one) but if not a low percentage. So far I have tried Ambi, and either I did not give it enough time, or wasn't consistent, but long story short I am on the hunt. I have heard of Meladerm being number one so far, but fifty dollars a bottle is a hefty price. I also have some dark scars that I need to get rid of for the summer, even though that might be another product, any recommendations from anyone that has used a product for a significant amount a time with no adverse affects (skin getting darker after use, etc?) Thanks


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 12, 2011)

To be honest with you, I don't think a standard over the counter treatment will be helpful to you.

Those kind of creams/gels are meant for spot streatment, not such a large surface area as the neck (or any other entire body part for that matter); which is why Ambi probably didn't work for you. If I were you, I'd see a dermatologist--more specifically one in your area that specializes in cosmetic dermatology and get a consultation. They'd likely recommend a series of peels to be done in-office, or prescribe an effective at-home peel. Sometimes even Retin-A can resolve it. A dark neck can sometimes be indictitive of an underlying health issue that is otherwise asymptomatic, so that's another reason to consult with a doctor before proceeding any further.

In the meantime, I suggest  regular, gentle exfolitation, and a sunscreen to use on your neck that has a higher spf than what you already use on your face.

For the small scars, though, regular tratment with an over the counter cream should be fine though.

I hope this helps!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm not sure if this would work for you but it seemed to work well for me. I had a prominent scar right on the tip of my nose for a good year as well as a few dark spots left over from the odd pimple that went crazy. I had given up hope of these marks ever going away since they were there for so long. Anyways, I started using Mario Bedescu Glycolic Toner, not to get rid of the scars - just because I needed a new toner. I also started using more oils in my skin care regimen at night time because I wanted to try something new. I used Japanese Camellia seed oil or this Olive Squalane mixture from this natural skin care company.

Over time (this was not a overnight success) I noticed that that scar on my nose was almost completely gone and I couldn't really see it anymore even without makeup. Since the Mario Bedescu toner and oils were the only things I was doing new I attributed the success to them. So maybe give the toner a try or find another serum/product that contains Glycolic Acid. Do some research online to find out more about it and see if its something that you want to try.

Initially I used it twice a day - remembering to put sunscreen on if I used it in the morning because the Glycolic Acid makes you UV sensitive, but now I only use it once every other day because I just don't want to keep stripping my skin. I still use the Camellia seed oil as well but only as a night time treatment. My skin is pretty much entirely spot free now and very even.

Good luck!


----------

